# Pull Ups & Straps



## kyoun1e (Mar 25, 2009)

Curious what everyone thinks of straps when doing pullups?

The reason I ask is that when I fail on pullups, I feel like its due to strength in my fingers / hands more so than lats/bis. On that last pullup, I sometimes have two lousy fingers pulling me up. I could probably do one or more pullups but my hands seem to fail me.

Maybe I need to build up finger strength I don't know.

Anyways, was thinking that straps would help here.

Thanks.

KY


----------



## VILBAUGH (Mar 25, 2009)

kyoun1e said:


> Curious what everyone thinks of straps when doing pullups?
> 
> The reason I ask is that when I fail on pullups, I feel like its due to strength in my fingers / hands more so than lats/bis. On that last pullup, I sometimes have two lousy fingers pulling me up. I could probably do one or more pullups but my hands seem to fail me.
> 
> ...



straps, belts, gloves, knee wraps are all a waste.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2009)

not a fan of straps for pull ups.  Strengthen the grip to help improve shoulder function.

patrick


----------



## Hench (Mar 25, 2009)

VILBAUGH said:


> straps, belts, gloves, knee wraps are all a waste.



Why do you say this? Improving grip strength is important, but you shouldnt forsake you back in order to improve it, use straps. My gym gets hot as hell in the summer and my hands sweat real bad when I workout, so I wear gloves for my pressing movements to stop the bar slipping. And I also use a belt every once in a while when im going real heavy on deads and squats.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2009)

get some chalk if your hands are sweaty!

patrick


----------



## Hench (Mar 25, 2009)

P-funk said:


> get some chalk if your hands are sweaty!
> 
> patrick



Haha, in my excuse for a gym? Overall, its got all the equipment I need to get in a good workout. However I nearly got banned before christmas for doing T-Bar rows (in the corner using olly bar and my own handle) and have had arguments before about me doing deadlifs and power cleans. 

Actually I might have to take some chalk in, the look on their faces might be worth the ban. Should prob try it during my last week of membership though.....(I paid the year upfront)


----------



## kyoun1e (Mar 25, 2009)

You'd think grip would get stronger as you do more and more pullups. Nope. No chalk around either.

Believe me, I don't want to walk around the gym with stupid straps on, but I feel that I'm cheating my back of what is the most important rep...the last one...because my damn fingers and hands suck.

What's wierd is that this is the only "pulliing" exercise where I see this problem. 

KY


----------



## Zeus100 (Mar 25, 2009)

A simple trick that I've used on pull-downs (not pull-ups) is to place your thumb over your fingertips (might get 2 finger tips/thumb). It acts as a lever to help hold them around the bar.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 25, 2009)

Try building your grip with specific training in your problem areas. If your grip is failing with pull ups only, then do BW hangs to failure. Alternate over hand and under hand grips.

I can't say I've seen to me people who have grip issues with pull ups unless they're big boys. Usually grip issues are with heavy pull movements. My grip only fails with very heavy deads but I guess everyone is different.


----------



## TheCurse (Mar 25, 2009)

i use straps on my last set or two. i also use them when i am doing pullups/chins with a plate or two on my chain belt. but my gym also has a lame skinny smooth bar for pullups.


----------



## kyoun1e (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, I am doing weighted pullups so maybe that's the thing. Don't remember complaining about this before doing these.

KY


----------



## AmDevil (Mar 25, 2009)

Don't listen to anyone, listen to yourself..

It you think it improves your lifts/training, then go for it..

It's just a personal preference..


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 25, 2009)

i personally think that straps are counterproductive

but for some it may be the only option

i use a smooth bar, that is quite skinny, and i do weighted chins all the time

only thing ive ever used was chalk, and i only rarely use it for pullups

to me it seems that if you cant hold the weight under your own power you should work on your grips strength

weightlifting involves a great deal of keeping your body balanced

if your grip cant keep up now
think about how your grip will ever catch up if you start using straps...


if your grip is lacking now
use straps for a month and see how bad your grip strength is then

use your logic people


----------



## vader (Mar 25, 2009)

I can do them either way, straps or no straps. Just don't use your thumbs. Put them on the top of the bar with your fingers.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 25, 2009)

IMO you need to strengthen your grip rather than find a way to make the lift easier on it.

heres a way you can strengthen your grip that I saw on a mma training video.

take a tennis ball in each hand and do your sets of pullups while holding the tennis ball. So you hand is going to wrap around the bar and the balls. At first you may just want to use this grip and just hang until failure. 
Do this for like a month or two and then go back to regular grip and you will see an increase in grip stength.


----------



## bigback51 (Mar 25, 2009)

You want a strong back, use the straps, whats the big deal? Your grip will never be as strong as your back can be. Someone keeping score in your gym?
Chalk does not work in the heat, or humidity, it turns to a paste.
Pulled over 800 today in a power rack, & yes had my straps on too.
Big Back 51


----------



## TheCurse (Mar 25, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> i personally think that straps are counterproductive
> 
> but for some it may be the only option
> 
> ...



i do. my back would be nowhere near as big as it is if i let grip failure shortchange my back routine. lets see a picture of the back you have built with your logic? mines in my gallery.


----------



## kyoun1e (Mar 25, 2009)

Curse,

I like your logic.

I'm not doing pullups to increase my grip strength, I'm doing them to increase my back strength.

Think I'll give em a try.

Thanks.

KY


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 25, 2009)

Rather than straps, if my grip is ever failing i just wear gloves. Its sort of the halfway point between nothing and straps.

Much prefer just to train grip strength though. Just adding a few sets of static holds once or twice a week might solve your problem in a month or two, and you'll end up with bigger forearms as a bonus.


----------



## Built (Mar 25, 2009)

AmDevil said:


> Don't listen to anyone, listen to yourself..
> 
> It you think it improves your lifts/training, then go for it..
> 
> It's just a personal preference..





bigback51 said:


> You want a strong back, use the straps, whats the big deal? Your grip will never be as strong as your back can be. Someone keeping score in your gym?
> Chalk does not work in the heat, or humidity, it turns to a paste.
> Pulled over 800 today in a power rack, & yes had my straps on too.
> Big Back 51





TheCurse said:


> i do. my back would be nowhere near as big as it is if i let grip failure shortchange my back routine. lets see a picture of the back you have built with your logic? mines in my gallery.





kyoun1e said:


> Curse,
> 
> I like your logic.
> 
> ...




I'm with all of you who use straps. I get props for my back all the time - I have never had someone holler out "Whoah, dude, check out that GRIP strength". 

Heh. Maybe that means I should work grip... 

Seriously. Train for the results you desire. If your desire is to have a strong grip, don't use straps for anything. If your desire is to have big back muscles, use straps when you need to. 

I'm finding that over time, my laziness (putting on straps takes a minute, that's a minute I could be eating, sleeping, or having sex!) has unintentionally lead me to developing a stronger grip. That being said, I like to strap in for weighted chins. 

Which I can't do right now because I'm nursing a herniated disc in my neck. <fumes>


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 25, 2009)

i guess im on the side of straps after a little contimplation

my work is geared more towards my athletic performance and not so much for bodybuilding

i dont use straps/belts/gloves/wraps

and i do alot of Olifts
and other strength and conditioning lifts
i do alot of hiit
and i run

alot of bodybuilders would look at what i do and laugh
but from my point of view the training makes more sense



if your going for real world performance, i wouldnt use them
but from a bodybuilding standpoint, they make sense

remove the weak link in order to produce bigger gains

i can understand
but for my training it is not productive


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2009)

I let people use them and I train people for performance.  I let them use them on heavy deadlifts if their grip can't hold up (why limit strength in the posterior chain because of the grip?) and i let them use them on olympic pulls (and even olympic lifts if need be).  We can train grip other ways and for most sports, you don't need to have this incredibly strong crushing grip; but you do need to have an incredibly strong lower extremity.

Also, on the performance topic - what do you know about olympic lifting?  Have you ever seen real olympic lifters lift? I guess they wouldn't know what they are talking about since most of them use straps in training both for their lifts and for their pulls.

patrick


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 26, 2009)

honestly patrick

i dont know much about O lifting
but my weak point is not my grip

when i approach 20 pullups and my grip strength is not the weak point

in fact i can do weighted pulls with no problems
i deadlift in the 400's without straps or belts

my grip is not my weak spot so ive never really even considered adding straps to my lifts

i guess your right
it doesnt take a lot of grip strength to do alot of the real world movements because your not generally gripping an Olympic barbell in real world situations

i can see your argument
but

my training philosophy still doesnt include straps
i wont rule them out in the future though i guess
you have convinced me


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 26, 2009)

There was a discussion a while back that I participated in about straps.

I brought them up while talking about deadlifts.  When my dead numbers went up, a couple of people said it didnt count cuz I used straps.  I thought it was bullshit and declared my opinion.    Following, the straps were then called a crutch.  If I couldnt lift it without the straps, then I needed help.

I dont buy it.  Two people can use straps and still deadlift different numbers even if they deadlift the same numbers unstrapped.  Plus, your grip strength doesnt just shut off after you add straps, youre still getting some grip work.

Personally, I use a DOH grip as long as I can, then I got to staggered and alternate them.  When I am finally fucked, then I use straps.

I used straps 2 weeks ago on my pullups and I will again.  Sometimes you have to like on those dreaded smooth skinny bars.  The size of the diameter shouldnt matter (smaller = easier, right?), its the fact that theyre not brailed!  

Gloves?  Yeah I used them for years.  I think theyre useless.  Well, they may prevent calluses and keep your hands dry.  If anything, theyd make the forearms work harder cuz of the extra layer the hand has to grip.

Chalk?  Love to use it, but most gyms dont allow it.

Bottom line, use them when you have to.


----------



## Hench (Mar 26, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> *Bottom line, use them when you have to*.



Exactly, and it took 25 posts in a thread to reach this conclusion?lol

Dead numbers dont count because of straps? Bullshit.


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah i wouldnt go so far as to say "doesnt count"
that is just ignorant


----------



## Bennuendo (Mar 26, 2009)

VILBAUGH said:


> straps, belts, gloves, knee wraps are all a waste.



I agree.. focus on the problem; your grip. Don't just work around it.. My forearms get smoked too when I do pullups but I work through it and my pullups get better.. 

Chalk will help the sweaty issue and sure, if you only want to focus on your back then go ahead and use straps but guess how many other exercises require you to have a good grip?  Personally I'd rather not use straps for a handful of lifts.


----------



## kyoun1e (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow. Simple question created a monster thread. Funny.

I can imagine this scenario playing out on the beach this summer as I bump into an ol' friend. 

Friend: "Hey man, you look good. Back is bigger. Thick and muscular."

Me: "Thanks man." (Outreach to shake his hand.)

Friend: "That said, that's some lame grip you have there on that hand shake."

Alas...months of training down the drain due to those damn straps.

KY


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 26, 2009)

Use straps and isolate the forearm at the end of the workout. 

Get a thick wood dowel and put a hole in it. Put a rope through the hole. Attach weights and roll it up. 

When you have big forearms people do notice, BTW.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 26, 2009)

My forearms are my best workout accomplishment.


----------



## Patrick_01 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hoglander said:


> Use straps and isolate the forearm at the end of the workout.
> 
> Get a thick wood dowel and put a hole in it. Put a rope through the hole. Attach weights and roll it up.
> 
> When you have big forearms people do notice, BTW.



Can Hoglander, or anyone for that matter, explain this another way? I'm interested but don't think I quite get the exercise...
Are you basically saying that you twist something with resistance?


----------



## Bennuendo (Mar 27, 2009)

Patrick_01 said:


> Can Hoglander, or anyone for that matter, explain this another way? I'm interested but don't think I quite get the exercise...
> Are you basically saying that you twist something with resistance?



my gym actually has one of these.. you take a dowel or a pole.. drill a hole in it.. put a rope through it and tie a knot at the end so it stays.. now on the other end of the rope attach a weight plate... now hold the bar out with both hands, arms straight and twist it alternating your hands so the rope starts to wrap around the pole and the weight is lifted up.. and then you do it in reverse to lower the weight.. feeel the burn mmmm


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 27, 2009)

I used to use that.  I always wondered why people extended their arms outward.  Are we doing an isometric shoulder exercise as well?

I let my shoulders rest and curl the plates up AND down.  

Result?  Worked forearms, calm shoulders.


----------



## Bennuendo (Mar 27, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> I used to use that.  I always wondered why people extended their arms outward.  Are we doing an isometric shoulder exercise as well?
> 
> I let my shoulders rest and curl the plates up AND down.
> 
> Result?  Worked forearms, calm shoulders.



Yeah I imagine it would be more targeted if you rest your elbows on something when you do it.. I think the only reason people do that is to have it hang away from your body


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 27, 2009)

Perhaps if theyre short or have long arms, theyre fucked, but its kind of the whole strap case all over again.  Your shoulders will prolly burn first or more than your forearms will, so theyll give out quicker.  Soo....why do them!?


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 27, 2009)

You should rest your forearms on something while doing them. What that is depends on whats available and your height. 

You do them because you want to isolate your forearm. If you don't want to isolate.. do them wrong or don't do them. 

It's not complicated.


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 29, 2009)

i don't use straps , not because i am against them, but because in a competition i am not allowed to use them,  if i feel my deads are getting to heavy for my grip , ill do a few weeks of static hangs, holds,  and farmer walks at the end of every third workout


----------

